# How to access servers front panel connections.



## hockey97 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi, I have this server casing: http://www.supermicro.com/products/chassis/2U/828/SC828TQ_-R1400LP.cfm. I need to know what's the best way to get access to the front panels connectors. I need to access the back side of the front panel two USB connectors. I thought the front part on top I can actually take that metal covering off. Is it possible?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 24, 2012)

What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## hockey97 (Mar 24, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> What are you trying to accomplish?



My front panel two USB connectors don't work. If I plug in a thumb drive. It won't load or run or get detected. I assume that the wires are loose behind the front panel board. 

The problem is that it's a pain in the behind when the*re* are like over ten or more wires running around in the back of the front panel's board.


----------

